
WikiLeaks Was Launched with Documents Intercepted from Tor - aburan28
https://www.wired.com/2010/06/wikileaks-documents/
======
walter_bishop
"The activist siphoned more than a million documents as they traveled across
the internet through Tor"

What was the name of this activist and why should we believe anything in that
article.

~~~
aaron42net
Previously when the Wired article was mentioned on HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5089703](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5089703)),
I did some digging and found that aaronsw.com and tor2web.org were hosted on
the same Linode instance IP.

While the sniffing could've happened at any Tor exit node, Tor2web is an
insecure public interface into the Tor network and is uniquely positioned to
sniff any traffic passing through it. Aaron Swartz could've had tor2web.org
record any requests made through it and supplied any interesting results to
Wikileaks.

------
return0
And that's bad, because?

~~~
detaro
who says it's bad?

~~~
return0
oh alright then. it's not surprising either

